# Games for my Lappy :/



## reddick (Mar 21, 2011)

I've ACER Aspire 5336 series (15") lappy which is a basic one.
I want to play d games like of action or racing type bt dnt knw which wr d best n their compatiability vid my laptop 

I visit systemrequirementslab.com/cyri n it shows sm matching games bt i dnt knw if they r gud or nt 

So plz guys tell me if u knw sm of them.

Spec. r :-
*Intel Celeron 925 @ 2.30GHz
*2 GB RAM
*250 GB HDD
*Video Card - Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset family
  Video RAM - 797 MB
  3D enabled
  DirectX 11
*Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Thaks a lot for ur valuable sugestions


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

Most of the games that were released before 2005 will work in your lappy.


----------



## reddick (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I knw like  NFS MW n HL 2 can b played.
Is there any other likewise of these games 
Can I play Farcry or UT 2 on it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, Farcary and UT2 can be played with out an issue.


----------



## reddick (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay
Actually I've played them all since 4-5 yrs. earlier
Can u name sm other good games?
Thx anyways


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

Max Payne series
IGI series
Quake series


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 21, 2011)

i may addd ::
Hitman series
Splinter Cell series (before Conviction)


----------



## reddick (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow
i dsn't knw tht i can play so many games on it 

I'l buy 2-3 tittles n gona tell u afterwards 

A...
Is there any cricket or other sports game there? Actually m planning 2 av a gamepad , so may b used 4 sports game too


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 22, 2011)

U can play cricket from ea 2005/2007. and also cricket revolution and icc cricket world cup 2011. Also ashes '09. 

From other sports game, U can try Fifa 09, if u r a football fan.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2011)

If you like hack n slash games then you can play Devil May Cry 3. If you like RTS then Command & Conquer Series.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

piling up on RTS titles
Age Of Empires 3
Age Of Mytology
World Of Warcraft (if u want an online game)


----------



## reddick (Mar 22, 2011)

@ arpanmukherjee1

Which r these one - AOE 3,AOM WOW 
Please elaborate them.


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2011)

^^Age of Empires 2
Age of Mythology
World of Warcraft

I think so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

@reddick: Buddy ur RAM is good & Video RAM is good....
just run GPU-Z & look for the Shader Model version(very important).
it cud be v2 or v3 etc....depending on the SM version u have..u can play games 
which list ur SM version in their minimum system requirements...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Age of Empires 2
> Age of Mythology
> World of Warcraft
> 
> I think so.



yup they are. i am sorry. i meant to edit it but the site was close due to heavy traffic.


----------



## reddick (Mar 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @reddick: Buddy ur RAM is good & Video RAM is good....
> just run GPU-Z & look for the Shader Model version(very important).
> it cud be v2 or v3 etc....depending on the SM version u have..u can play games
> which list ur SM version in their minimum system requirements...



Okay so GPU-Z is inbuilt tool in windows or a 3rd party SW


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2011)

3rd party s/w


----------



## reddick (Mar 22, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> U can play cricket from ea 2005/2007. and also cricket revolution and icc cricket world cup 2011. Also ashes '09.



Which one of them u guys think wud b d best ... I think d latest WC 2011 worth 

I run GPU-Z n it shows SM ver. is 4
is it fine 4 fluent playing


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

reddick said:


> I run GPU-Z n it shows SM ver. is 4
> is it fine 4 fluent playing



:surprised SM 4.0
buddy then u can play all games supporting SM4.0
such as DMC4 & Farcry 2,FEAR etc 

I doubt CPU will be a bottleneck....


----------



## reddick (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm
Let's c

N u guys has recommended me so many games
nw i felt which one to buy 

bt nfs mw n splinter tommarow pandora r my hot pick 

n wht is this SM...n it's importance?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 23, 2011)

SM = Shader Model

if you have been on TDF long enough this image will be sufficient to ans all your questions
the website for the article

can you post screenshots from both CPU-Z and GPU-Z ???


----------



## reddick (Mar 23, 2011)

Thx 4 d info mate
It is an high tech article comparising SM 4 n 5

N which screenshots u wana c ... d intro page or of frm d game?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 23, 2011)

i wanted the screen shot generated by the top right hand side button on GPUZ and CPUz ::

*imgur.com/NMIeY.gif

end result:*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/03/23/hvp.png


----------



## reddick (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay here for CPU-Z CPU-Z Validator 3.1

and

GPU-Z techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation ha2ms

Hope it may help u


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2011)

^^looking at the screenshot u have DX10 GPU..so u can play almost all games....


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ ummm... not definite that games like FEAR and FarCry2 will run smoothly

rest of the games discussed above will be a breeze


----------



## reddick (Mar 24, 2011)

R u sure abt tht?
It wud b miracle if it's true 
I can't believe tht i av so many options. . .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes it is indeed true. But it would be a miracle if those game runs smoothly. 
Better try out the demos before you buy games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Yes it is indeed true. But it would be a miracle if those game runs smoothly.
> Better try out the demos before you buy games.


----------



## reddick (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmmm
Well i dnt av so much time n enthusiasm to play all d games u av listed.
But M glad u guys av helped me so much 
I'l pick up 2-3 selective ones n put up d results here.

Time to game nw 
Thx anyways


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

Sure but try ones that are older first because they have better chances of running.


----------

